# Honey Bees



## NateS (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NateS (Jun 4, 2010)

....


----------



## NateS (Jun 4, 2010)

Man, I really have not been getting many comments on this forum lately.  Think it might be time for me to take a break from TPF...not too many macro shooters here anymore I don't think.


----------



## Provo (Jun 4, 2010)

Nates This set is amazing the sharpness is awesome.


----------



## Zhieson (Jun 4, 2010)

Great pictures.  The color and focus are really spot on.  
I like the first picture the best.

How far away did you take the picture?


----------



## NateS (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you guys.  These were not at 1:1 as I couldn't get that close with them moving so much.  They were probably closer to 1:2 and I"d say a good 2 feet away.


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

AMAZING !!

it's really sharp.. i'm impresed..

btw, what lens did u use? did u use an extention tube?


----------



## NateS (Jun 6, 2010)

Meshal said:


> AMAZING !!
> 
> it's really sharp.. i'm impresed..
> 
> btw, what lens did u use? did u use an extention tube?



Thanks.  I used a Tamron 180mm f3.5.  No tubes as it takes a ton of tubes to make much difference on a 180mm lens.  I do plan to get a 1.4 pro300 TC which will get me to 1.4:1..then a 500d Canon up-close lens for the Tamron which should get me close to 2:1.  All in due time though.


----------



## Raizels (Jun 6, 2010)

Love these - especially #2.
The reason I don't reply is because I'm a mere beginner and I don't feel like I can give an educated comment.


----------



## ifi (Jun 6, 2010)

Very good closeups. I like the 1st one most :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2010)

i really dont care what forum it is in.  I just click NEW POSTS!

Great shots!  Makes me want to go buy macro lens right now.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 6, 2010)

beautiful shots.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 6, 2010)

Really liking the second pic Nate.  :thumbup:


----------



## Feezor (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of settings did you use to get these?

Awesome shots BTW I hope to get shots like this one day.


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Nate.. i gorgot to ask..

did u use a flash?


----------



## NateS (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  

Yes I use a flash.  Exif should be intact for all photos, but the settings should have been something like f/13, 1/200th, ISO 200. SB-600 was fired through a mini-softbox mounted on the camera left.


----------

